# Routan does 130 mph!



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

A rented black Routan was used in a smash and grab robbery of a liquor store here in Florida recently, and was chased across town at speeds of 130 mph (fortunately at 4am). Unfortunately, the Chevy Impala V-6 police car could also go 130 (but had to dodge liquor bottles thrown at speed, which made the chase even more interesting). But as you know, you can't outrun a radio (or stop-sticks), and the rented Routan finally came to a stop. All four perps were caught. The moral of the story is you don't need to see how fast your Routan can go, it's already been done. 

EDIT: This happened last year, I believe the Routan was a 2010 S.


----------



## taxman100 (Apr 30, 2011)

I thought the 2011's were speed limited to 109 mph - at least the 11 Town & Country is.


----------



## Trail Ryder (Jul 18, 2011)

taxman100 said:


> I thought the 2011's were speed limited to 109 mph - at least the 11 Town & Country is.


 Yeah, but the Routan has to be Autobahn capable. 

I wonder what the 283 HP 3.6L Pentastar V6 will do?


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Routans top speed is......*

Lockpick for the speed governor, anyone? Don't know of one. Here's an interesting video of a VW bus beating all kind of fast cars on the track at Spa:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=powVngJ-Ljc&feature=related.............http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=6jjZfISWfu0


----------



## smd3 (Aug 5, 2001)

Trail Ryder said:


> Yeah, but the Routan has to be Autobahn capable.
> 
> I wonder what the 283 HP 3.6L Pentastar V6 will do?


I can't tell if you serious here. The Routan is not sold in Europe. They get the good be vans.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*High speed Routan*

Thought I'd post this old story of a Routan at speed.


----------



## Sawdust (May 28, 2002)

[HR][/HR]


VWroutanvanman said:


> Thought I'd post this old story of a Routan at speed.


I had to read this twice, as the first time for some reason my brain replaced the first A with I. :screwy:


----------

